# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  Türk Münevveri Nasıl Yetişmeli

## ceydaaa

Demokrat bir cemiyetin bel kemiği, o cemiyetin yüksek okur yazarlarından katınç olan münevverleridir. Münevver, her medenî memlekette lise, jimnaz, atene gibi ayrı ayrı isimler alan orta öğretim müesseselerinde yetiştirilir. Bu müesseselerde verilen terbiye ve bilgiye Toplu kültür: Culture. générale denir

----------

